# Meldahl Dam Report



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Got to dam at 7:30am. About 10 boats already there, fishin the wall and the hole at the 400yd. marker. We got up against the small lock gates and tied up. I says, it's my birthday and if I catch one stinkin sauger I will be happy. Just then my pole bent and I pulled in a 14" sauger. Took less than 5 minutes to score. My buddy got a few hits within a few minutes. Good thing I was happy with one stinkin fish, cause that's all we caught in 5 hrs! We watched the other boats and saw only one other fish caught. The construction company on the KY. side has built a road down to the beach about a half mile below the dam, complete with a parking lot and a port-a-let to crap in. Several groups of people were fishin on the banks and we didn't see any feesh being caught. Forgot to mention that my water pump on my 10 thousand dollar motor wasn't working. We limped up to the dam and I was pissed. Worried the short 1 mile run would lock my motor up. Tilted it out of the water and hoped it was just froze up and the sun would melt the ice. Luckily it worked! That old Merc. was runnin like a raped ape! Yeeeee-Haaaaaaa! Water was 37.5 degrees, slightly stained and about 4ft. above pool.


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

I was at meldahl today as well. It was also my birthday! Caught 30 plus fish from 7:00-2:00. Didn't start biting well for us until after 8:00. Caught alot of large sauger 18" plus. Great day on the water!!!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Mosey said:


> I was at meldahl today as well. It was also my birthday! Caught 30 plus fish from 7:00-2:00. Didn't start biting well for us until after 8:00. Caught alot of large sauger 18" plus. Great day on the water!!!


You must have been in a much better spot. As far as we could tell no one was catching jack squat. We couldn't see that gang of boats at the 400yrd mark very well, was that your location?


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

We caught half in the lock approach and half over on ky shore.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Went down today 8:30 to 1:30 . I only caught 2 keepers and a small crappie up in the locks. Tried the KY side, but just to much flow. I fish a jig and it was to hard to keep a 3/8 near the bottom. There was a ton of barge traffic. Not a great day , but beat sitting at the house!!!


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

We went Sunday morning, got to the Neville ramp around 8:30. My buddy slipped on the icy ramp and fell down. He thought he dislocated or broke his elbow so I ended up driving him back up to West Chester so his wife could take him to the hospital. My son and I decided to drive back to Neville and around 10:30 we finally got on the water. 

Caught 5 keepers on the short wall, a couple 17's, and a couple throw backs. They were biting really really light. 

Watch out for the ramps in this weather. It didn't even look icy, just a little damp maybe, but just the water from the previous trailers dripping on the ramp turned it into a sheet of ice.


----------



## plinder (Jan 19, 2009)

Radial head was chipped and torn/strained ligaments. Get MRI tomorrow, will find out on Friday if surgery is necessary. BE CAREFUL ON THE RAMPS IN THE WINTER!!!!


----------

